# Be Careful Out There



## smoke665 (Jan 27, 2022)

This hit home with me, because I know how easy it is to get tunnel vision and not pay attention to your surroundings when you're holding a camera. Hiker, 21, dies taking a photo on Arizona mountain


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 27, 2022)

Sad news.


----------



## mrca (Jan 29, 2022)

Not only falling, I have had  2 instances where I was concentrating on lighting, posing, moving subject to clean the frame and someone warned me that people on bikes were eyeing my unprotect camera bag full of lenses and a speedlight.  No way I could have caught them on foot.


----------



## ivanz (Jan 29, 2022)

_ just read a photographer died in paris and noone helped him for 9 hours? How can this be? Not sure if they stole his bag or not. _


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 29, 2022)

Very sad.  It can happen in a second, to anyone.  On the very rare occasions that I feel the need to get close to a cliff edge I’ll usually do it by crawling or butt scooting so there’s no chance of a slip and fall.  I don’t care if I look like a fool doing it.


----------



## Robshoots (Jan 29, 2022)

It's not unusual to hear about hikers in trouble around here, but I really felt for this guy.   I imagine the scene he was trying to capture was quite something, but how easy it is to take one wrong step in the attempt.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 29, 2022)

Robshoots said:


> It's not unusual to hear about hikers in trouble around here, but I really felt for this guy.   I imagine the scene he was trying to capture was quite something, but how easy it is to take one wrong step in the attempt.



That's why it got me. I've never been overly afraid of heights, there's been times I've worked that edge a little close, and when I'm focused on a task, I tend to get tunnel vision ignoring things around me. I fell off a ladder couple years ago not paying  attention, split the back of my head open, took 17 staples to close it. For awhile I was more careful, but as the memory fades, so has my attention to my surroundings. My memory needed a jolt.


----------



## Robshoots (Jan 29, 2022)

smoke665 said:


> That's why it got me. I've never been overly afraid of heights, there's been times I've worked that edge a little close, and when I'm focused on a task, I tend to get tunnel vision ignoring things around me. I fell off a ladder couple years ago not paying  attention, split the back of my head open, took 17 staples to close it. For awhile I was more careful, but as the memory fades, so has my attention to my surroundings. My memory needed a jolt.


Ouch!  I'm glad you bounced back.  Your point is well taken.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 28, 2022)

Wow, that's tragic. Sorry to hear about that. I ruined an expensive camera with water awhile back so now whenever I walk out onto a pier or am in a place where special attention is required to keep safe, I look down and plant my feet and make a point to keep them right there and pan by twisting at the waist. So far I haven't fallen in and I hope to keep it that way.


----------



## mrca (May 28, 2022)

I took a  spill off a ladder 15 years ago hanging a new roll of seamless paper. Now I have 3 rolls on a chain drive but then, used 2 background stands and had to raise each side a bit of a time.   I was alone since I was doing  my before photos for a bodybuilding competition in 6 months so didn't bother to sandbag the stands.  When I pulled the step ladder to the L side of the seamless now 10 feet up and a sweep formed, I went down the ladder facing away.  Not paying attention, I thought I had reached the concrete floor but had just reached the top of the 3 foot sweep and as I stepped off the ladder realized my mistake.  Slow twisting fall as I thought, I hope the brand new, heavy roll of seamless doesn't fall on me. When I hit the concrete I heard a snap  and the paper tore clean against the roll and the roll didn't come down.  I looked down to see my ankle and elbow swelling thinking the snap was something breaking.  Turns out it was the snap on my cargo shorts!   I can laugh now but wasn't laughing then, not only did I have sprains, I wasted 15' of seamless.


----------



## Rickbb (May 28, 2022)

I’ve hiked that trail a few times, great spot, but not a forgiving hike. Got caught on top of the flatiron when a thunderstorm rolled through one July. (Monsoons is what the locals call them.)

Temp went from 110 to 70 in about 10 minutes. Had to put my back against a boulder still warm from baking in the heat to stave off hyperthermia.

No fun sitting out the pouring rain just a hundred feet off the top while lighting hits all around and the trail is now a 3 feet deep raging mud flow.

Ruined my old PowerShot pocket camera but I managed to save a couple of shots.

Things like that remind you just how fragile we all are.


----------



## mrca (May 28, 2022)

It teaches you not to mess with mother nature.   100 feet from where I photo, eat or listen to music 4 years ago July,  2 people were killed on the beach by lightning.  200 yards away another was killed the next year.  Our hockey team is called the Lightnings for a reason.   Our baseball team, the Rays, should be a warning to watch where you step in the water,  a sting from a ray is painful.    I have been out on the ocean in a 28 foot boat in 20 foot seas.  Lets you know you are a bump on the ass of the world.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 28, 2022)

After my ice wipe out this past winter I have been very very careful with where I step.  My elbow is still not 100% so it’s a constant reminder to be more careful.  Recently was at a beach taking sunset photos and did not scramble around on the rocks as much as I wanted to (and would have in the past).  I also was using my hiking poles - probably looked silly but they are so helpful!


----------



## PJM (May 29, 2022)

I’ve used my hiking poles climbing around the boulders at my favorite seaside locations.  They are especially helpful to keep my balance, especially as my balance diminishes with age.


----------



## Fujidave (May 29, 2022)

That is so sad, we have a place in Sussex called Beachy Head and folk try so many times to take the one great selfie by the cliff.  Sadly you then read that another person fell to their death over the cliff.


----------



## mrca (May 29, 2022)

At Pt Reyes National Seashore, sneaker waves are deadly.  They crash 20 to 50 feet further into the beach without warninf and sweep folks away.   There is a rocky point that folks can't resist getting out onto.  There is a placque  there engraved with about a couple dozen names of folks washed to their deaths.    The beach is wonderful at sunset, waves breaking over rocks with the sun setting behind.  Now 100' from the water is sheer cliffs with only one way up.  Don't pay attention and the tide can come in between you and the path.  The tide can come all the way to the cliff.  Again,  don't mess with mother nature.


----------



## smoke665 (May 30, 2022)

@mrca I've noticed most of the waterfalls around us all have big signs up that  say jumping or kayaking over the falls is not allowed. Our local city has a beautiful  90' tall waterfall within the city limits.They had to pass a new ordinance a couple years ago making it illegal to boat over the falls after two kayakers went over. Fortunately they werent hurt.


----------



## mrca (May 30, 2022)

smoke665 said:


> @mrca I've noticed most of the waterfalls around us all have big signs up that  say jumping or kayaking over the falls is not allowed. Our local city has a beautiful  90' tall waterfall within the city limits.They had to pass a new ordinance a couple years ago making it illegal to boat over the falls after two kayakers went over. Fortunately they werent hurt.


Folks don't realize the danger of sneaker waves.  But intentionally kayaking over a 90' falls is intentional.  Look at it as chlorine in the gene pool.      Was it Will Rogers who said never underestimate the stupidity of the people. But we photographers have to be careful about target fixation as we can walk into danger.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 6, 2022)

Years ago when I fished in the Catoctin mountains, I wouldn't think twice about walking on fallen logs to cross the creek, or jumping over them to make my way through the woods.  Not anymore: falls can be more devastating at my age and you never know about copperheads and timber rattlers lying in the leaves on the other side of the log.  I've gotten less stupid in my old age.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 7, 2022)

@snowbear the issue of snakes is real. I've come across them both on and off trails. Many years ago I was using a handheld GPS to layout the footprint of our house. As I lifted my foot to step over a log,  instinct told me to look down. Good thing as there was a large Copperhead coiled to strike on the other side.  It's easy to get distracted and forget the dangers.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 7, 2022)

Oh, I know.  Once I found a nice wild blacberry patch.  Went to pick some and the leaves moved.  Needless to say, so did I, the opposite direction.


----------



## Ozzie_Traveller (Aug 21, 2022)

G'day all

A newbie to this forum and looking into various threads ...

We have a member of our family who died via falling off a 350ft / 120m cliff.  

He had crossed the safety barrier "just like us .... to get a better view" -- and a ranger noticed that one vehicle had not left the car park the night before.  His body was found still with his two cameras around his neck.  He left behind a wife and 2 small children

Phil from the great land Downunder
www.flickr.com/photos/ozzie_traveller/sets/


----------

